# Steer Names



## mullersthreeacresfarm

My family have named the new steers "T-Bone" and "Sir Loin Of Beef". :shrug:


----------



## TSYORK

Good Names!!! I have one named T-Bone too.


----------



## cow whisperer

We too had a T~bone & a Sirloin.... Also a Delmonico & a Porterhouse..... (they were all mighty tasty)

We now have Larry, Curly, Chocolate, & Carl..... We also have 9 others, that we ear tagged with just their birthdates.....


----------



## mammabooh

We've had Matthew, Mark, Luke and John...and several Ferdinands and Rasputins.


----------



## unioncreek

We use Rib, Tbone, Hamburger, and one we called Hoodini (? it was always out) about whatever we can come up with.

Bob


----------



## montysky

I have never named a steer, now my dogs and horses yes but not a steer.


----------



## topside1

Bozo-is the name usually given to my freezer steers. The name "Bozo" is usually fitting.


----------



## pyrobear

i named my two 4-h steers:cow: D.S (dip -----) and P.O.S (peace of -----)


----------



## mpillow

Cowboy
Meatball
Mini-moo(se)
Big Tom
Mork


----------



## tailwagging

Stew-ie


----------



## Teacupliz

We have Artie-- Artie Beef for dinner
Hoeggie
Chuck- chuck roast
and some of the same as all you-
Liz


----------



## Christiaan

Mr Tallman.
See if you can figure it out.


----------



## cjb

We have had a "Bullgogi" (as in beef bullgogi) and a "Stew-art"


----------



## topside1

I'll be picking up a new freezer boy this fall, "Meatloaf" sure sounds appropriate...


----------



## TC

we have a T bone and Ribeye too.


----------



## nathan104

Our new babies are Lucy and Daisy. The wife named them


----------



## gracie88

We have Larry, Darryl, and Darryl (dexter and two holsteins)


----------



## Sabrina67

We have How and Now...They are brown cows..... Not really funny, but cute ...lol I try not to name my food as it makes me bawl when they go to ....well you know.


----------



## Tiffin

Tiffin which is old english for meal; he is delicious too.
Quigley; name given to him when we bought him.
Barley just because we are homebrewers also. Beer and steak, what else is there?


----------



## JHinCA

We have had Rocky, Roy, Raymond, Panda and Not-Panda, Calvin, Colter and Ferdinand.


----------



## joshp

We have Rodeo, Rawhide and Cowgirl.


----------



## Shawna

I love reading everyone elses' names LOL!

Ours are: Moo, Buford, Cletis, Cowtail, Bullseye, Frank, Julio, Max, Ruby, Thomas, and Otis. We did have a Buckwheat, Patches, and Captain Hook, but sadly they are not with us anymore (they died last year....and not in someone's freezer....).

Most of ours were named by our daughter. Max, Ruby, Thomas, and Otis were named by dd's friend (who is 5) and are named after kids' tv show characters. Cowtail and Bullseye came about as they are Jersey/Holstein crosses, and are brown and white (like the cowtail and bullseye caramel candies). Buckwheat and Patches were holsteins. And Captain Hook was blind....dh named him CH because CH wore an eye patch LOL!

:dance:
Shawna


----------



## TSYORK

I have Bleu (for Bleu burger), Tbone, and Earl, with more to come to the farm in the next couple of months, Lord willing.


----------



## sammyd

T-Bone, Chuck Roast, Stupid, and Jethro


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## hudsonm5

Bobby Brisket
Charlie Chuck-roast
Freddy Flank
Harvey Hamburger
Ollie Oxtail
Pete Porterhouse
Robby Rib-eye
Ronny Roast
Sammy Sirloin
Stevy Shank
Tommy Tee-bone

:cow:

--Marc


----------



## KimM

I had one named Steakums O' Tartan (our road is Tartan Lane).
I will name the next one Yummy.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

If one of the steers was lucky he was called Sirloin, but generally I had some not so nice names to call them as they were leading the animals astray. Now they are mostly white packages with the name Ground Beef on it...lol
Actually, they were usually referred to as Carina's steer or Libertad's steer. Or the black one or black with white was the most common.
I have a hard enough time thinking up names for all the ehfiers and goats we have...I don't have time to think of good names for steers.


----------

